# Lube for throw out bearing?



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello, 

I ma finally reassembling my 69 6HP. and I am trying to find what lube to use inside the throw out bearing. Is there a manual that lists the types of lube for the different points? I am using marine grease for the shafts. The throw out bearing was filled wth grease when I got it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It'd be really nice if we knew what you're working on. Pics and a name of blower would really help.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry, its a 69 6HP ariens 10,000 series


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah.. Hopefully some of the old Ariens techies will be along to help out. Very sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks, this is the last piece I need to finsh putting it all together.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is it you're describing as a "throw out" bearing. The bearing on the friction wheel ??

If it's the hex shaft the bearing and friction disc slide on synthetic grease is what I use. A very light coat. Others use oil but I like grease as I think it lasts longer.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Not the shaft. The bearing that rides with the friction disc along the shaft. It is mounted on the friction disc hub and rides back and forth along the shaft with the friction disc when changing gears. it looks like the parts manual calls it a thrust bearing. I hope that explains it better.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Try a couple of these videos for ideas.

https://www.google.com/#q=lube+sealed+bearing


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the link to the videos. But it is not a sealed bearing. its open once you slide it off the hub. It looks like it might get packed with grease but Im not sure. This is the last piece I need to finish my tractor but I cant find any info on it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's painful trying to narrow it down bit by bit why not post the model and serial number and a picture of it.

That or with the model and serial number we can look up an exploded parts diagram and see what bearing you're asking about.

If it's not sealed what's wrong with just packing or injecting some grease into it ?? Never known grease to be anything but beneficial for a bearings operation.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

I was planning on packing it with grease just wanted to check with more experience Ariens rebuilders. Dont have the serial number with me but model is 10970. The part number of the bearing is 54074 in the service manual I downloaded. might be able to get a pic of it tomorrow. I attached a small pic I pulled off ebay. Its small but it is the bearing and the carrier it rides in.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe this is better. This is a pic off this site that I added the arrow to. Thats the best I can do. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Well I ended up greasing the bearing with marine grease. I used marine grease for almost everything else also. It is all together and working now. I used light machine oil on the chain (does that seem right?) Also what should I use for lube on the outside gear teeth of the differential where it meshes with the gear teeth of the larger chain sprocket? Im guessing marine grease!


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Any recommendations?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't own a vintage Ariens and have been hoping someone here can point out specifics. 
What you've done sounds good to me.
Many of us have our favorite grease.oil and spray lubes. I often use marine grease. 
Molykote 33 is good stuff, but it's too spendy for us average joes to use on our snow blowers. 
I think you are going to be fine. Spin things up and sling off all the excess while it's still warmish. Then clean off anything that got on the friction disk/wheel with some brake cleaner or something similar. You have all these things needing lubrication surrounding something that doesent.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I think the Mobile 1 synthetic grease is excellent for this general purpose. Just don't put too much onto the shafts or chains or gear teeth!


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up using marine grease on most of it. The only thing I didnt grease was the chain. I used light machine oil on the chain. Should 
I grease the chain? Im not used to greasing chains.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Roller chains are lubricated with oil, as it is a roller chain, the lube has to get into the rollers so they can roll.and the pins can move easily. A good test of a roller chain is to hold the chain sideways, to see how much it will flex. If two feet of chain flexes more then an inch or so it ia starting to wear, and as the chain wears it will wear out the sprockets, especially the small ones, and chain is cheaper, and easier to replace than sprockets.
Sid


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sid said:


> Roller chains are lubricated with oil, as it is a roller chain, the lube has to get into the rollers so they can roll.and the pins can move easily. A good test of a roller chain is to hold the chain sideways, to see how much it will flex. If two feet of chain flexes more then an inch or so it ia starting to wear, and as the chain wears it will wear out the sprockets, especially the small ones, and chain is cheaper, and easier to replace than sprockets.
> Sid


 Excellent advice - THX.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I have always oiled chains myself, but I saw some posts on greasing just wanted to see what the reasoning behind it was. I like the idea of motorcycle chain lube.

Thanks, John D.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I us e the NAPA chain and cable lube. Comes in a blue spray can.


----------



## JohnnyDees (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks. The tractor is all back together, but I will use something like that for my cables.


----------



## Robbie291 (Feb 14, 2017)

I have an electric start that will not engage when the ac is turned on, anyone got any ideas, cheers. . . Canada calling 20cm of snow on its way, help!!!!!!


----------

